# what kind of sand as a cap for mineralized soil substrate.



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i want to cap some mineralized soil with sand. i have a 29 gallon tank. i want to have about 1" to 1.5" of sand as a cap. will 20lbs work? also, what kinds of sand are there to use? i would prefer black sand, and have been searching the net for hours trying to locate some 3m colorquartz t grade with no luck. another problem i am having is everywhere wants 20-30 dollars for shipping 20 lbs of sand to me in wv. gettin frustrated. any help would be amazing. thanks.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

caribsea makes a black sand that I think they call tahitian, something or other. Seachem also makes a black florite.

Marinedepots shiping is less then $10 for 20lb bags of sand. they actually list it when you click on a item.

edit, here you go...

http://www.marinedepot.com/CaribSea...Reef_Aquariums-CaribSea-CS0821-FISSDS-vi.html

http://www.marinedepot.com/Seachem_...ravel_Substrate-Seachem-SC5233-FWPCPG-vi.html


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you. i may also go with some quikrete pool filter sand. not sure yet. looking to see the effects on dark/light substrate on the coloration of my discus...

edit...
8.00 is a surcharge for overweight items added to the 6.99 shipping charge, making shipping cost more than the sand. i think i am going to find something local, there are some big box pet stores about an hour away. also hardware stores. i just wish i could find the colorquartz...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

as a rule discus generally don't like dark colors... with things like pigon bloos it can also cuase more peppering


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i read that earlier today. i am going to go with pool filter sand to cap the mineralized soil with. my tank background is already spray painted flat black on the outside glass... not much i can do about that. i like the way the flat black looks though compared to a gloss black.


edit...

i have a pigeon blood. and he is very cajun (peppered) lol


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

daverock1337 said:


> i would prefer black sand, and have been searching the net for hours trying to locate some 3m colorquartz t grade with no luck.


You can't find it because 3M stop manufacturing Colorquartz (at least a year ago I think?).


----------

